# I'm new here



## Caldeian (29 d ago)

I've been browsing these forums for a week or so, and it's helped me to come to terms with some of the problems I've had with past relationships. I'm not married, but my engagement was broken by my ex-fiancé. I'm the eldest son of my mother and father who are still together 15 years after my mother's infidelity. They have unresolved issues, and I have been allowed to come to great harm as a result of these relationships. I hope that by writing here of some of my experiences, I will be able to resolve some of my personal issues. I also notice other people writing of issues similar to mine that I've overcome, and I hope I might be able to help them in some way.

Caldeian


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Caldeian said:


> I've been browsing these forums for a week or so, and it's helped me to come to terms with some of the problems I've had with past relationships. I'm not married, but my engagement was broken by my ex-fiancé. I'm the eldest son of my mother and father who are still together 15 years after my mother's infidelity. They have unresolved issues, and I have been allowed to come to great harm as a result of these relationships. I hope that by writing here of some of my experiences, I will be able to resolve some of my personal issues. I also notice other people writing of issues similar to mine that I've overcome, and I hope I might be able to help them in some way.
> 
> Caldeian


Welcome to TAM. I'm sorry to hear of your great harm, I hope you can share your journey.


----------

